# 4 male degus in need of a home



## lillyjayne1989 (Mar 29, 2010)

hi my name is Lyndsay and i have recently just split up with my boyfriend which means unfortunaltly i have to get rid of my degus  i live in wales uk so someone from round about here would be good as i dont drive. i have a cage to go with it also. if anyone is interested please let me know  
many thanks
lyndsay x


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Where abouts in Wales are you?


----------



## lillyjayne1989 (Mar 29, 2010)

i live in cwmbran, not far from newport and cardiff. i could get to those places maybe if needed


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Just bumping this up as unfortunately I'm unable to take them  Can anyone out there give these little guys a good home????


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

lillyJayne change of plan. I am able to take these as the OH has said he will come and collect them from you tomorrow if this is any good to you. Please PM me if you get this!


----------



## starsdb (Apr 8, 2010)

aww damn. Ive got 4 girlies. if i didnt have them id come and get yours! sorry


----------



## Cherries21 (Apr 25, 2010)

Baby British said:


> lillyJayne change of plan. I am able to take these as the OH has said he will come and collect them from you tomorrow if this is any good to you. Please PM me if you get this!


I hope you didnt take them as you were trying to sell your hamster because you got a rat, i would suggest you have enough pets if you couldnt look after 1 hamster let alone 4 degus.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Cherries21 said:


> I hope you didnt take them as you were trying to sell your hamster because you got a rat, i would suggest you have enough pets if you couldnt look after 1 hamster let alone 4 degus.


I beg your pardon?

I haven't owned a hamster since I was 10 years old and I've never owned a rat 

Can I suggest that you check your facts and ensure that your nasty little coments are directed at the right forum user.


----------



## lillyjayne1989 (Mar 29, 2010)

hi all just so you know iv rehomed them  they went to a friend of my aunties. thanks for all the interest. but please can you stop the arguing on my post haha i keep getting emails about it lol  xxxxx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm glad a home was found for the goo's although I would have appreciated a response to my previous messages saying that they had been successfully rehomed.

I'm not arguing on your thread but I will point it out if someone has blatantly got their facts wrong and is making defamatory remarks aimed at me when they clearly have the wrong person.

Not only have I neither got or rehomed the animals referred to in Cherries21 post but I find it hurtful as the pets I* DO* have I work tirelessly to love and care for.

It'd be nice if people checked the facts (or indeed that they have the right person!) before posting and in this case I certainly don't think an apology would go amiss.


----------

